# Lap Chole w IOC



## mgord (Feb 16, 2009)

Is anyone out there billing 74300 when a lap chole is performed w IOC? They are documenting radiographic findings and I dont see any CCI edits that prevent me from billing this way. 

Thanks!!


----------



## crhunt78 (Feb 16, 2009)

No, I would bill a 47563, lap chole with cholangiography.


----------



## mbort (Feb 16, 2009)

Year: 2000 

Issue: December 

Pages: 14 

Title: Digestive System, Surgery, 47563, 74300, 76000 (Q&A) 

Body: Coding Consultation

Question

A surgeon performs an outpatient laparoscopic cholecystectomy with an intraoperative cholangiogram, with fluoroscopy. Would I assign the following codes: 47563, 76000, 74300 ? Please Advice.

AMA Comment

It would be appropriate to report codes 47563 (assigned by the surgeon), 74300-26 (assigned by the radiologist), codes 47563 and 74300 (assigned by the hospital to capture the facility charges). It would not be appropriate to assign code 76000 as fluoroscopy is included in code 74300.


© 2005 American Medical Association


----------



## Zina (Feb 24, 2009)

*IOC billing*

Hi, 

My surgeon bills for the IOC because he interprets the study himself. As long as the radiologist is not billing for it, you can use 74300-26. However, we are no longer being reimbursed by either Medicare or Commercial insurance as of 1/2009 for Medicare, longer for Commercial insurances. Explanation was that the surgeon is not "credentialed" as a radiologist and should not be performing this interpretation.


----------

